# Triple Monitor 27 Zoll - Welcher Winkel?



## hammelgammler (17. September 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Ich habe mein Setup so gut wie fertig, es fehlt lediglich noch ein Monitor der noch fertig gemacht werden muss, allerdings hätte ich eine Frage zum Winkel der Monitore. 

Ich habe mir die Halterung von Conrad für drei Monitore gekauft, etwas anderes habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Die Monitore sind jeweils 27 Zoll groß, wie weit sollte ungefähr der Winkel sein, damit es "gut" wirkt, beim arbeiten oder spielen? 
Welchen Winkel benutzt ihr zwischen den Monitoren? 

Danke euch.


----------



## Steveline (17. September 2014)

Probier es aus und nimm den Winkel der dir am besten passt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. September 2014)

Ich würde mal mit 45 Grad beginnen und dann einfach ausprobieren. 

Darf ich fragen welche Halterung das ist? Suche schon länger eine für 3x 27" aber irgendwie habe ich noch nichts passendes entdeckt.


----------



## hammelgammler (17. September 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mit 45 Grad beginnen und dann einfach ausprobieren.
> 
> Darf ich fragen welche Halterung das ist? Suche schon länger eine für 3x 27" aber irgendwie habe ich noch nichts passendes entdeckt.



Hm... 45° wird leider nix... :/
23° ist das maximal mögliche mit der Halterung. 

Es ist der Triple Monitor Standfuß von Conrad. 
Ich finde allerdings das selbst auf niedrigster Stufe, die Monitore noch zu hoch hängen... Für mich überhaupt keine tolle Position, ich denke die geht wieder zurück... Leider. Ansonsten ist die Top.


----------



## SXFreak (17. September 2014)

Ich empfinde 30° als angenehm.....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mit *45 Grad* beginnen und dann einfach ausprobieren.



45 Grad  

S0 eine Monitorhalterung gibts gar nicht und wäre auch nicht sinnvoll.
Bei 45 Grad seitlichem Blickwinkel sieht man vom Bildinhalt nicht wirklich viel.

Und so nah sitzt man gar nie vor dem "Hauptmonitor" das 45 Grad Winkel der seitlichen Monitore irgendwie sinnvoll wären.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. September 2014)

Hm, meine stehen immer mit über 30 Grad, und ich denke bei 45 Grad hätte der TE wohl gemerkt , dass ihm das nicht gefällt bzw das bei ihm nicht geht und hätte den Winkel etwas verringert.


----------



## Mitchpuken (21. September 2014)

65° Warum sage ich genau so wenig wie die anderen vor mir  Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach irgendwelche Zahlen raushauen ohne zu wissen wie weit er von den Monitoren entfernt sitzt, aber jetzt wirklich mal, sonst wird auch immer nach zig Infos gefragt.
Ich habe 3x22" und sitzte entweder 80cm oder 60cm entfernt. Dafür sind 36° ein Kompromiss für Desktop/Spielen und Racing Games mit Lenkrad!  Im Optimalfall sollte man auf die seitlichen Monitore genau so draufschauen wir auf den mittleren Bildschirm, nämlich im rechten Winkel -> TN-Panel Farben und für den Rest wegen der Verzerrung und der Flucht.
Die richtige Höhe wird auch wichtiger, weil man normalerweise die Monitore nicht mehr neigt. Wenn ich jetzt am Sonntag morgen richtig überlege, wäre der Winkel bie 3x27" kleiner als bei 3x22" um aufs selbe Ergebnis zu kommen oder umgekehrt 

Aber es ist nunmal so, dass eigentlich nach Gefühl entschieden wird oder man hat die Möglichkeit verschiedene Winkel zu testen. Wie groß der Unterschied schon bei ein paar Grad sein kann sieht man am besten bei Rennspielen mit Hilfe der Leitplanken: gehen mit dem Kopf vor und zurück bzw auf und ab! Bei normalen Games fällt das zum Glück nicht so dermaßen auf, dass man es immer als störend empfindet, weil man es sehr oft auch gar nicht weiß! Tu dir und deinem Körper also den Gefallen und entscheide zu Gunsten der Sitzgewohnheiten bzw deiner Arbeitesweise, sonst hast du ganz schnell diverse Probleme mit Augen, Rücken, Kopfschmerzen, Nacken, ...


----------

